# What does smelly, mucus poop from a BF baby mean?



## robynholly (Aug 24, 2008)

This morning my son's poop was strong smelling and filled with mucus. He is 12 weeks and has started the teething process. I didn't know if the poop and the teeth could be realted or coincidental. What does his poop mean? He is only BF. Thank you!


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

I just posted the same question in LWAB!!! My daughter had had a couple of nasty diapers that are sticky and mucousy. Some people have said that it's related to teething, but I don't know. I'll be subbing to this thread!


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

In my experience bad smelling poop = diarrhea. My DD's poops were always watery and loose, but when had diarrhea they smelled terrible. The mucous also makes me think he's got something viral or bacterial going on in his digestive tract.

Here is an article by Dr. Jay Gordon on the various forms and colors of poop. Hope it helps you!


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

With my DD lots of teething related drool meant mucusy poop.


----------



## luna-belle (Aug 23, 2007)

What colour? I had a foremilk imbalance that made for green mucousy poops and a little every diaper change. Foremilk is a laxative. There are things you can do to reduce your foremilk if that is the problem.

If it's short term and not too serious, maybe it's teething diarhea due to excess saliva.


----------



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

For me, it always meant my kid was allergic to something I had eaten and/or something s/he had eaten. Mainly dairy.


----------



## munchymum (Mar 20, 2009)

I was told it meant either that baby had bad wind, or he/she was taking too much foremilk and not getting to the hindmilk. Try spending longer on each breast.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

could be teething, foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, or allergy. are there any other symptoms?


----------

